# A map of stores, restaurants, museums, hotels



## Clare12345 (Nov 26, 2008)

I just found a website that maps stores and museums and hotels and restaurants and more things in NYC. Also has a directory with keyword search. Anyway, it says you can add stores to it too, like a community site. Thought I'd pass it along. Checck it out:


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Travel?*

Interesting, but shouldn't this be in the Food, Drink, and Travel forum?


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Likely spam. It is the user's first post.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

brokencycle said:


> Likely spam. It is the user's first post.


beat me to it


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

brokencycle said:


> Likely spam. It is the user's first post.


Strangely, though, it doesn't offer to make any parts of one's body smaller or larger. Not that anyone on this forum would have any interest in that. Think of all the retailoring...


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

I hate spam,both on the plate and on the web.


----------

